# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] Πρόβλημα με remote control σε vu+ solo pro δέκτη.

## Takis kouts

καιρό τωρα το control ποτε επιανε και ποτε όχι. τωρα τελευταια, με κανένα τρόπο δεν λειτουργεί , με αποτέλεσμα ο δέκτης να ανοίγει και να μένει στο αρχικό κανάλι χωρίς δυνατότητα αλλαγης κασι καμία λειτουργία δεν είναι δυνατη απο το control. Μπαταριες καινουργιες βέβαια. τίποτα όμως. υπάρχει καποια ιδέα ή παραγγέλνω καινουργιο control με 25-30 ευρω που το βρίσκω στο internet;

----------


## manolo

Άνοιξε το αν μπορείς και κάνε έναν οπτικό έλεγχο στη πλακέτα, διαδρομές, κατάσταση εξαρτημάτων, αν έχει σπάσει κάποιος ακροδέκτης, όπως φυσικά και έλεγχο του infrared led. (το μετράς όπως τις διόδους led). Έλεγξε το και με μια κάμερα κινητού τηλεφώνου να τσεκάρεις αν φωτοβολεί..

----------


## Takis kouts

το εχω ανοιξει και η πλακετα δειχνει οκ αλλα το λαμπακι δεν φωτοβολεί ..... Ευχαριστω φιλε manolo για το ενδιαφέρον σου

----------


## manolo

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι ΟΚ ένας πυκνωτής που υπάρχει και κάποιες αντιστασούλες, τα έχει παίξει το controller IC οπότε πας για καινούργιο. Πάντως έλεγξε και το led και τα υπόλοιπα εξαρτηματάκια με ένα πολύμετρο να είσαι σίγουρος.

----------


## Νικολακης enginner

Ανοιξε το και κοψε ενα πολυ μικρο η δυο μικρα  αλουμινοχαρτα και βαλτα κατω απο τα  πλαστικα σιλικονουχα κουμπια που αλλαζεις τα καναλια .. Το ειχα κανει και ειχε πετυχει

----------


## filam

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ. Αύτο νομίζω ψάχνεις!

----------

